# Drank the kool-aid...



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Here's my new baby, not dressed yet. Will post pics as the build progresses.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice - you're gonna like the Kool Aid!


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

nnice!

What's the gruppo going to be? Campy, Shimy?


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Red w/ Fulcrum cranks. The wait for the stuff to show up is painful!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

That is mucho groovy! How about a complete build list. Is you or is you ain't gonna put wheels on it? The dropouts have really high rolling resistance, so I'd use wheels.:thumbsup:
Get that puppy out on the road and ride! 

I'm quasi-jealous, but my jealousy will abate when I get home tomorrow, 'cuz that's when I'll finally, after all these months of waiting, get to order my 595.


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, I figured them pretty carbon dropouts wouldn't roll very fast. No plans for fancy carbon wheels though--Powertap/Open Pro on the back, and another handbuilt on the front. 

Build list is still a work in progress. Gruppo will be showing up late this week/early next week. Saddle's an SSM Rever K, the bar and stem shown are stolen from my CX bike to get my position dialed in, then will make a decision on cockpit components for this one and make a final steer tube cut. 

I'll have to be satisfied with just staring at it for a few more days. Hope my wife doesn't get jealous.

PS Forrest-congrats on the 595--very sweet.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Geez Forrest, after all your comments here on the Look thread, you are only now getting around to getting a 595.

Man, what took you so long?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Johnnysmooth said:


> Geez Forrest, after all your comments here on the Look thread, you are only now getting around to getting a 595.
> 
> Man, what took you so long?


Waiting for the financial impulse, the monetary step function. It came yesterday, and I ordered the 595 this AM. I even have someone coming to look at my Mootsie this weekend. They'll either be interested in frame only or the whole tamale. I'm hopin' for the latter 'cuz then I'll put bright, shiny new Record on the Look instead of the lived in, slightly scarred Record I have on the Moots now.

Another reason for the long wait was I wuz hopin' that Chas would come around to procuring, for moi, an all black 595 Ultra with slightly less black graphics....ghost graphics. Alas, he wouldn't do me that solid.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll drink that flavor any day. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

At least your dropouts are carbon. My old Campy dropouts look great, but they are slow as mole asses.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Well it's been a day now, when are we gonna see some build pics? 

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Another reason for the long wait was I wuz hopin' that Chas would come around to procuring, for moi, an all black 595 Ultra with slightly less black graphics....ghost graphics.


I can already tell that I'm going to regret posting this, so before anyone asks, this was a one-off custom job for one of the guys here and it took an eternity and then some of pleading before he got it. Sorry Forrest.










*[email protected]*


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

I only wish. Someone at USPS who "Don't read so good" thought that I lived in London, England instead of London, Ontario. My gruppo is presently on the wrong side of the Atlantic.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

chas said:


> *[email protected]*



Wow! That might be my favorite flavor yet. Too bad I will never get to drink that. :cryin:


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

*Here she is*

Took my sweet time getting it built and the fit dialed, but here she is. Well worth the wait-comfy, light, stiff, and handles like a dream.

16.1 lb as she sits with SRAM Red (Force FD, KMC chain, Ultegra cassette), Fulcrum crank, FSA OS-115 stem and K-force shallow bar, Look post, San Marco Rever Saddle, clincher training wheels with boat anchor powertap on the back.

Tried the white bar tape and SRAM hoods, but it was impossible to keep them clean. Plus the black just looks meaner on this bike--it's all business.

Me likey.


----------



## bigtino (Nov 5, 2004)

The bike looks great. Hope you have many joyous hours pedalling this beauty.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

All you need now is easton ec90's tubulars ; )

look sgreat, enjoy


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

800lbgorilla said:


> Took my sweet time getting it built and the fit dialed, but here she is. Well worth the wait-comfy, light, stiff, and handles like a dream.
> 
> 16.1 lb as she sits with SRAM Red (Force FD, KMC chain, Ultegra cassette), Fulcrum crank, FSA OS-115 stem and K-force shallow bar, Look post, San Marco Rever Saddle, clincher training wheels with boat anchor powertap on the back.
> 
> ...


Just curious, why did you go for those Fulcrum Cranks instead of the SRAM Red Cranks? 
How have you found those Fulcrum Cranks?


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. It rides even better than it looks.

Carbon tubies would be nice, but the roads where I live are crap, and I also prefer my race wheels with disc brakes and 26" knobbies. 

The fulcrum cranks are awesome--stiff, light, easy to install, and shift beautifully. I went for them over Red based on SRAM's history of lousy-shifting front chainrings and because the Ultra-Torque system creates less bearing drag than compressing the non-drive-side bearing like SRAM GXP system does (ceramic bearings or not).


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

800lbgorilla,

I proclaim thee, Awesome.


----------

